# Open House at Hearn's Hardwood and Mid Atlantic Woodturning Symposium



## Mr. Peet (Oct 4, 2019)

Today, open house at Herane Hardwoods, 10am - 5pm, tomorrow Oct.5th 10am - 4pm

http://hearnehardwoods.com/

Mid Atlantic Woodturning Symposium is this weekend also. I'll be there.

http://www.mawts.com/


----------



## Bob Ireland (Oct 6, 2019)

I had the wonderful chance to meet Mr. Peet face-to-face and neither of us went running the other way so a good meeting. Nice display Mark and Eric. Mid Atlantic Woodturning Symposium is a class act and great event. Well worth the approx. 5 hour drive each way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2019)

Would love to have been able to be at open house at Hearne's! Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 16, 2019)

My gosh that looks like a beautiful place. Drool all over my keyboard!!! Maybe worth a pilgrimage.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2019)

Hearne Hardwoods is a woodworkers paradise. If you are ever close, you MUST stop in. Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 17, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> My gosh that looks like a beautiful place. Drool all over my keyboard!!! Maybe worth a pilgrimage.



If you need a place to stay, we could board you, however, Hearnes is 3 more hours south from us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

